# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Μπορεί κάποιος να βρεί το λάθος;

## Anasazi

Kαλησπέρα σας!

Μια βοήθεια γιατι θα τρελαθώ, πραγματικά!

Βρήκα αυτό, άλλαξα το link και το πέρασα στο Safari. 

Όλα σούπερ, λειτουργεί. 

Αν πάω να κάνω copy τον κώδικα που έχει μέσα το post και το στείλω σε κάποιον με e-mail, στο δικό του Safari δε δουλεύει!!!

Έχω σπάσει το κεφάλι μου να καταλάβω γιατί!

----------


## sdikr

Τι άλλο να φταίει πέρα απο το ότι είναι apple;
 :Razz: 

Θα υποθέσω πως έχει να κάνει με Unicode κλπ

κάπου σε κάποιο copy paste δεν γίνεται σωστά το copy paste λόγο Unicode χαρακτήρων 
Δεν κάνεις εναν κόπο να το ανεβάσεις και εδώ το λινκ αν δεν είναι κάτι που να έχει προσωπικά δεδομένα;

----------


## Anasazi

Ότι link και να βάλω, το ίδιο γίνεται! 

Οπότε δεν είναι θέμα του link. Το μόνο που έχω προσέξει είναι ότι μετά το _ πριν το blank εχει ένα κενό το οποιό μετατρέπεται σε %20.

Αλλά είτε σβήσω το κενό, είτε προσθέσω το %20, δεν αλλάζει κάτι ΠΑΝΤΑ. Άλλες φορές γίνεται, άλλες όχι.

Απλά είναι λίγο άσχημο να λέω ότι κάτι βρήκα και τελικά να λειτουργεί μόνο σε εμένα.  :ROFL:

----------


## sdikr

Συνήθως έτσι γίνεται οταν υπάρχει θέμα με το encoding,  βάζει εξτρά %20  και φυσικά στέλνει το λινκ αλλού


javascript**:function%20openInNewTab(url)%20{var%20win%20=%20window.open(url,%20'_ blank');win.focus();};openInNewTab("https://www.adslgr.com")

----------

